
Deep Compression: 3 Ways to Compress a Neural Network - amplifier_khan
https://gab41.lab41.org/lab41-reading-group-deep-compression-9c36064fb209#.jzw0hmaqs
======
billconan
this is a great link, too bad this got unnoticed

